# 4.2



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Not worth it


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

A T said:


> Not worth it


I dunno...only an 18 minute drive for a 4.2...


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Who cares about his rating. The only thing I see is a long trip notification. I'm taking that all day unless the 45 minutes is due to traffic.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

JimKE said:


> I dunno...only an 18 minute drive for a 4.2...


You'll have the folks who are so desperate for a run who will take it.

If this ride is ten min away maybe you consider it.


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

Just accept and once you drive there, ask him to fill out your application and then decide whether to proceed. One of the questions should be...

1. Are you a jerk?
2. Do you tip?
3. What will you rate me if I take your trip?

Lol


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

Krit said:


> 1. Are you a jerk?
> 2. Do you tip?
> 3. What will you rate me if I take your trip?
> 
> Lol


Yes! Perfectly poetic


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Who cares about his rating. The only thing I see is a long trip notification. I'm taking that all day unless the 45 minutes is due to traffic.


 Yeah but that means you are going to be stuck in the car with a 4.2 rated passenger for at least 45 minutes. Then if the ride is far away then given the guy's rating he is probably a jerk so that means there is a 70% chance he cancels before you even get to him.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Krit said:


> Just accept and once you drive there, ask him to fill out your application and then decide whether to proceed. One of the questions should be...
> 
> 1. Are you a jerk?
> 2. Do you tip?
> ...


Could add on there will you require a fast food stop on this trip and if so which one! Mention that you will pay for the meal and they can use your car as there on personal trash can after the meal!


----------



## TeslaSD (Jun 26, 2017)

Did you accept the ride, if so how did it go??


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

TeslaSD said:


> Did you accept the ride, if so how did it go??


I didn't accept it.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I didn't accept it.


I knew I liked you aux. Your not a troll like some folks and you have some brains. Now stop accepting pool rides dang it!


----------

